# I got OBS to stop freezing by uninstalling KB3194496.



## gnazghoul (Oct 8, 2016)

For about 2 weeks or so I've been having an issue with OBS freezing up during local recording or streaming with certain graphic intensive games. I first started noticing this trying to stream Forza Horizon 3 on Windows 10. Around this time is when Windows had installed update KB3194496.  A few minutes into the game my stream would stop. When I'd alt-tab to OBS the screen would be frozen. It happened consistently. But only with Forza. I thought maybe that was the issue. 

I recently purchased Gears of War 4. When attempting to stream it, I would get the same issue. After poking around the message boards I was convinced it had to do something with my VRAM getting maxed out. I tried a lot of different methods but finally had success once I uninstalled update KB3194496, which RytoEX suggested in the stickied post here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/psa-for-windows-10-anniversary-update-users.55256 I was able to stream GOW4 for close to 2 hours without any issues now. I don't know if this is going to work for everyone, but it worked for me. I figured I'd chime in and let everyone know.

Now the only thing I'm worried about is Windows 10 automatically pushing that update on my computer. Is there a way to prevent that? Or am I going to have to keep uninstalling it?


----------



## gnazghoul (Oct 8, 2016)

Windows automatically updated to KB3194496 again. I had to uninstall it again and disabled Windows updates through Services.

EDIT: Disabling Windows updates through Services does not allow me to launch Gears of War 4 for some reason. So I turned it back on and it launched no problem. Apparently if you set your wifi as metered connection it prevents windows from automatically updating and allows you to control when you want to update it.

EDIT 2: After getting rid of KB3194496 the second time, KB3193494 showed up. Which I'm guessing was the update before that one. Had to also get rid of that update.


----------



## Roshav (Oct 8, 2016)

Will try and update if it works with me.


EDIT: Works like a charm! Good find gnazghoul, you da real MVP


----------



## gnazghoul (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks man. Just trying to spread the info. I hope it can help others.


----------



## Shawn Inskeep (Oct 9, 2016)

I uninstalled KB3194496 and now I cannot launch Gears 4. The option does not show up.

EDIT: I am a moron. Disregard that last part. Uninstalling KB3194496 worked like a charm.


----------



## JDubeous (Oct 11, 2016)

I've tried to uninstall KB3194496. When I perform this action, the PC says it needs to restart. Once restarted, KB3194496 is still there installed. Almost like I'm un-installing it, and then when restarting it's re-installed again.

Any idea what to do?


----------



## gnazghoul (Oct 11, 2016)

Hmmm, is it possibly auto updating it as soon as you boot the computer back up? If so, if you're using wifi, go to your connections properties and set it as a metered connection. This will stop it from auto updating.


----------



## JDubeous (Oct 11, 2016)

Nope, no wifi. I'm connected via ethernet.


----------



## gnazghoul (Oct 12, 2016)

You can download a tool from Microsoft that prevents it from updating on this page: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930#bookmark-1607

This is the link to the actual file: http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/2/2/F22D5FDB-59CD-4275-8C95-1BE17BF70B21/wushowhide.diagcab

You can try that out. Other than that, I'm not sure what else you can do.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 12, 2016)

Windows 10 will pretty much try to automatically push or reinstall updates as soon as it can.  It's pretty aggressive about updating.  The Show/Hide Updates tool may help prevent some updates, but it may not prevent them forever.

On a regular wired Internet connection, you could try turning off, disabling, or disconnecting your Internet connection and uninstalling the update, and then restarting, and then reconnecting your Internet connection.  Though, the update will probably come back once you restart again after being connected to the Internet.

In short, it's really difficult to keep updates uninstalled on Windows 10, especially Home editions.  I think in the Pro editions you can defer/delay updates a bit easier.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 12, 2016)

There are tools that can disable updates completly or delay them by a longer period of time.
Problem: they break stuff, so expect Cortana and other Win10 specific functions to be offline once you go that far. Not recommended for regular people. If you dont know how it works - better dont use it. It could brick your OS or break some things completly in the worst case, so a full backup is recommended before doing anything there.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes, that's why I have provided other, less dangerous workarounds in the PSA sticky.  Option 1 (disable preview) seems to work very well, but it requires _very specific_ setup to ensure that it actually works.  However, it is also the safest and least intrusive of all of the workarounds listed.


----------

